# doctor



## dezzylapeste (Feb 16, 2010)

hello,

is there some one that can show me a good gynecologist I can trust, here they tell me you have to do a surgery, whereas when I went to France the doctor told me it's just nothing he gave me some medicines to take for three months, the problem is that now I am here and dont know any good doctor who doesn't see me as a foreigner and try to gain a lot og money from me; I just want to know the truth about my cyst.

sorry but I am too sad being here, and don't tell me come back to france cause I have no vacation until summer and I just can't wait.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes surgery is always the first option here.

WAFI


I have used the above link and found the clinic excellent.

maiden


----------



## dezzylapeste (Feb 16, 2010)

*thanks*

Thank you,

I am going to call them for an appointment, 

thank you once again.


----------

